# EMS supplies, pittsburgh area



## yay4stress (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, for various reasons it has become necessary for me to procure a C-Collar and a 9-footer.  I couldn't get them from my service, and now I'm in a bit of a bind.

To any and all in the Pittsburgh, PA area, if you needed to purchase that type of thing, and quickly, where would you go?

TIA


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

You may not like it, but online is the best place to go. Personally I prefer Galls (www.galls.com). Even though your can't get them from your department, find out where your department gets their supplies from.

I honestly have never heard of a store that sells C-collars. The only way I know of getting what you need is online.


----------



## seanm028 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.savelives.com
That's where I got my first jump bag and all the supplies.  Really good service, and pretty good prices.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 25, 2007)

If you're searching online, the following sites may be helpful:

http://www.galls.com
http://www.goemsusa.com
http://www.aedsuperstore.com
http://www.buyemp.com
http://www.mooremedical.com
http://www.allheart.com
http://www.boundtree.com
http://www.savelives.com

I know it's not local, but I hope it helps!


----------

